# TEXAS Aphonopelma hunt



## stubby8th (Jul 16, 2007)

A good-sized Aphonopelma hentzi hanging in her hole,  waiting for the next meal to pass by (NE Texas).


----------



## forhorsmn (Jul 20, 2007)

I found a couple of nice ones in Northern Texas (Gainesville). Where did you find yours?


----------



## Ted (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah..lol..where?
 i am close to rockwall..i would love to go hunting with you, and have never found any anywhere near here.


----------



## forhorsmn (Jul 20, 2007)

My wife and I were on vacation down in Gainesville visiting her Granny. About a month ago when it flooded, we headed into Muenster. It was not that bad out there and we were walking through the pasture. We found one sitting outside her burrow and my wife Shey, just reached down and picked her up. The MM we found was actually climbing the side of the house. The male died a few days ago, but Sally is doing great. We're going to be moving there in about a week or so.


----------



## hermitman64 (Jul 20, 2007)

Very cool. I often find some when I visit Marble Falls.


----------



## baltazar (Nov 14, 2010)

*central texas is tarantula land*

i have found many in lost mapels state park one time i caught a sling but it sadly died:wall:. Next time i go i am determind to get another one..the strange thing is that i live in south texas in corpus christi which is one the coast but there are no Ts here that i can find just burrowing wolf spiders.


----------

